# Need new mod and atomiser



## Agent X (31/3/17)

Hi Guys, not sure if this is in the right place. I would like to buy a new mod, i vape 9mg banana creme or menthol ice from vapour mountain *only*. i need a mod that'l keep me happy like my MVP 2 did. The problem is there are so many and i don't have the money to try them all out, I live in a town so a vapecon or meet is out. I need something that will serve me well in the long run, at least have some power and not too difficult to use. A nice mod paired with a nice atomiser at least, budget not over 1300 for both. Im no newbie, but i don't want something that's going to make me wheeze, burn my throat, or anythng harsh, i do like clouds as well, there cant be weak smoke, it doesnt emulate analogs well if there are minimal clouds. I am kinda desperate as my mods arent doing it for me because they are old and outdated, and i have tried analogs again, much much regret waste of time and harmed my health.


----------



## Anneries (31/3/17)

This is always a good setup to get.
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/new-4ml-eleaf-pico-mini-75w-kit-edition at R840, you can still get two batteries and stay under your R1300 cap.

Otherwise a setup that I have played with this past weekend is 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-smok-al85-tfv8-baby-beast-starter-kit Again at R940, you can get extra batteries and have some change. unfortunately they are out of stock.

But if you can give some more details with regards to your use and preferences it will help to answer. 
- Will it be an out and about mod?
- Are you looking at using stock coils or build your own?
- Is size/colour/form a big deciding factor?

Hope you get the assistance needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (31/3/17)

I'm gonna have to agree with @Anneries there on the pico/al85

Reactions: Like 1


----------

